

Ask HN: How can we make networking more awesome in a weekend? - jlees
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dF85X2xqaWg5OW1KQVdCTjVpU3hpOHc6MQ

======
falsestprophet
I was intrigued when I thought this could have been about computer networking.

~~~
tommorris
Yeah. Faster ZeroConf resolution. Make ad-hoc wifi more useful. Fix up
wireless security so I can have encrypted traffic going between my laptop and
the base station while still making it open access. Get everyone to adopt IPv6
so I don't have to do all this NAT stuff. More mesh networks. Run a mesh
network on trains so you can get continuous Internet connectivity in tunnels.
Make VPNs and tunnels easier to setup so normal people can proxy around the
Great Firewall of [China|Australia|Britain|employer|university|school].

Perhaps this betrays my non-entrepreneurial mindset, but this is all far more
useful stuff.

~~~
andrewtj
_Faster ZeroConf resolution._

Link-local and DHCP along with DNS-SD on mDNS or DNS-LLQ seem plenty fast to
me — can you expand on that?

~~~
tommorris
Okay, yes, that one was just plucked from thin air. ZeroConf resolution is
quicker than I recall it to be. Consider it retracted.

------
oziumjinx
Make the text NOT green on green background. I can barely read any of the
survey questions.

~~~
BoppreH
And the checkboxes's labels look like links because of the different color em
hand cursor. I actually tried to middle-click on one of them before trying the
left click and seeing it just checks the box.

------
jlees
This is a StartupWeekend project, we'd love to find out more about what
motivates you to network at events and the problems you have. Personally I
always feel there are awesome people I'm just missing in the crowd, and I want
to fix that using the magic of technology.

Comments on HN as well as in the form are fine.

